# Billow V2 Discovery Without the Chimney/Barrel



## Jebula999 (26/1/16)

Sup Vapes,

So today i came across a little beauty while being a bit forgetful.

So i put a new SS316L build in my Billow V2 to try out TC on my Rolo RX200. And when i reassembled it and took my first hit in normal Wattage mode, I was like DAAAAYM.


So much airflow and the flavour was very powerful. I was shocked.

Anyway, so i decided to clean the desk and pack all my kit away, and guess what i found on my table... the barrel that normally screws on around the coils.

I am not getting any dry hits, vaping at 30W on a 0.28coil, chained about 12 puffs and still flowing good. So far no leaks and looks like its working quite well.

I did a bit of research and found this thread: http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/your-top-3-tanks/37169/16

Seems i am not the first to do this and they also have great things to say about it.


Has anyone else tried this with their Billow V2?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/1/16)

have you got a picture of this please


----------



## Jebula999 (26/1/16)

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/1/16)

aaah , ok , the light is now shining ....


----------



## ZeeZi169 (26/1/16)

Any flooding?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebula999 (26/1/16)

ZeeZi169 said:


> Any flooding?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


None as of yet


----------



## th1rte3n (27/1/16)

Tried this last night, wicks much beter. No leaks, no flooding. Works great so far. But I think juice consumption as gone up. But so has flavour and vapour production. 
Put the barrel back to see if there is really a difference and almost immediately took it of again.
Will be using it like this for the foreseeable future, or if it starts givings problems... 

Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/1/16)

i did the same , have had a dribble or two today so far , but that could be down to my wick , might re do tonight ..


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/1/16)

Removed the chimney on my current build, no leaks so far. Although it's only been standing upright on the desk if it's not in use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SwickedV (27/1/16)

Great find !!!
Definitely going to try this out


----------



## GlacieredPyro (28/1/16)

Tried this yesterday. It certainly does work.
The flavor seems the same but the clouds more than double. Airflow is more airy.

That being said. She knocked a tank in under 15 minutes. It's thirsty now.
Will keep it on instead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

